# can i use this with my ym240?



## TArmstrong (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi all, new to the forum. Just bought a yanmar ym240 a couple months ago, and am looking to get some implements for it. I was looking at getting a disc for working up a small garden. I was looking at this unit at a local farmers co-op, but was wondering if the tractor would handle it? any advice? thanks in advance.

CLICK HERE 







here's the new tractor;


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

My answer to you is No, your tractor can not handle a 6ft disc and be effective. I am thinking a 5ft might be better suited for that size tractor, and maybe a 4ft if you dont really have a huge area would be a better suit for it. Im not knocking the horsepower of the tractor as much as I am the traction of the tractor.

Welcome to the board and join in and get involved.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello TArmstrong and WELCOME to TF!

Although I agree with Morgan about traction versus drawbar HP, there’s always exceptions to the rules.

The YM240 was reproduced for import and manufactured from the original YM2000 (gray market) platform. They are 99% the same tractor. This model was built for the typical rice paddy duties but also included a very heavy transmission with oversized “Bull” and transmission gears to serve in Japan’s dairy farm industry. The 2TR20, two cylinder engine is one of the most dependable, durable and strongest engines Yanmar ever put into a 1700 lb tractor.

I have a friend who put a Woods backhoe on his YM240 last year and has reported no problems with the heavy attachment. I also know two other people who use there tractors to pull a 5’ disk. Both had to load their rear wheels for additional traction, but once this was done, they’ve reported excellent results turning earth (one has 5 acres, the other 12). A 6’, IMO, puts you right on the cusp of poor performance where the 5’ works effortlessly with rear ballast.

SHARTEL


----------



## TArmstrong (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for the responses, some great information. I was looking at another unit at Northern Tool;

DISC 

Its a 4.5' disc, might be better suited. it has two options, one has notched front and rear discs, and the other has notched front, and plain rear discs. what would be the advantage of either?

is there anywhere in particular you would look for an item like this? I would be shipping it to Northern Minnesota, if that makes a difference.

Thanks again.

Tom


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom, 

Sorry, I'm a real ground engagement implement 'dummy' . I have no idea what, and why notches make a difference....

Shipping is a deal killer for me. If it's not to far, sometimes a road trip is in order (for me that is).

SHARTEL


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TArmstrong _
> *thanks for the responses, some great information. I was looking at another unit at Northern Tool;
> 
> DISC
> ...


I personally prefer the notched front, and plain rear discs and the reason I do is that the plain rear disc seem to cut the dirt down to a finer clot and it just speeds up the harrow time. Both will work but like I said I prefer the notched front, and plain rear discs.


----------



## larhan31031 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a 5' 16 Notched Disc Harrow and a 2wd YM2000(Same Tractor),I don't have any problems at all with it in 2H @ 1200RPM's.You will need to put some water in the tires though,even with my rice patty busters,it tends to loose traction.These lil'monsters will handle more than most people think.


----------



## Thistle Dew (Oct 2, 2017)

I realize this is several years old, but it might still come in handy or help someone else in the future.

The notched, serrated or scalloped disks are more aggressive and in some locations called cutting disks. They work better in soil that has been fallow and/or has vegetation growing or when disking where there is much crop residue the scalloped blades will cut through the residue better and faster than the plain blades when 3-pt disks in the six feet and smaller disks are being used with lower horsepower tractors. 

When larger horsepower tractors are being used with larger heaver disks that have the massive frame weight to sink the disk into the soil, either serrated or plain blades will work with equal ease.


----------

